# New sailboat



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all, 

After a year and a bit of asking probably a lot of annoying questions for the experienced sailors out there, questions pretty much related to any and every perspective of owning, sailing, maintaining and cruising, I got down to actually purchasing the first sailboat. I did listen to many of the advises I got in here to actually start with a smaller boat to get the hang of single-handed sailing and then go for the larger size that should become my full time liveaboard. 

She - Nomad - is a Friendship 28, Koopmans Holland manufacturer, considered with excellent performance for offshore, year 1976, she is very well equipped, and in a good condition in the sense that she is ready to sail immediately, but she just needs a full makeover (woman style), to get her cleaner, well organized, with refurnished wood, fresh paint, and a fresh full bottom work. Winter is anyhow around the corner, so the next months are all about working her in that regard. 

I have so much to learn, it feels overwhelming at times, what do I truly know about any of these, but luckily for me, I genuine like and chase to learn new things constantly. 

Here are a couple of photos for now, I love photography so the b/w is more on the creative side of course. 

paikea


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice ride!

the boat that is stern to next to you, threw me off on your picture, looked like a boom was attached to the mast going forward (optical illusion style)...

Nice looking boat - as I sit in my armchair wishing for warmer weather.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Great looking boat. You are living the dream!


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you all! 
@krisscross - not yet "living the dream" as most people defines that expression, this time for now is just studying and reading how I winterise an engine. Already removed the sails and winterise the water tank. Of course I could just ask for someone to do it for me, but I want to learn and do it myself.  
The previous owner had so much stuff on it, all sailing, and maintenance related, I am literally picking up one at the time and figure out what is used for and how and where.  It feels like a 4D puzzle.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you move back to the old country?


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

@krisscross - After studying and comparing a lot of factors coming into play, for me as a beginner, the Black Sea is a perfect temporary starting place to get my head around things and do a lot of sailing practice, and its much closer to the Med than a UK Marina.

I havent relocated per se, what I did in fact this year is declutter my life and change my whole status in a sense that I freed myself from certain "land" responsibilities in order to have time and freedom to be close to the boat when I choose to, and freedom to travel for work or personal when I need to and choose to as well.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

I dig yellow.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

@amwbox - ah no, that yellow fully goes with her new bottom work  , its the only thing that truly bother me.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good approach, Paikea. Black Sea has a lot of really nice sailing destinations. This boat would be a nice live aboard for one person, and not too much to handle in a blow.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Nice pictures. Keeping up with the repair and maintenance will teach you more about your boat then you realize.

You dreamed of buying a sailboat... now you are living the dream!


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

@krisscross - Indeed, size wise its perfect for me to start with at this point. The plan is for a much bigger boat, 40ish feet but I cant possible take that on by myself at this point. It would be irresponsible. And I want to test myself first, we can easily dream green horses on walls, in practical matters though, its another ballgame. 
@RobGallagher- Thank you, why do I keep hearing that I am living the dream?  I dont know about that. I am happy if I just live and learn.


----------

